
Journalists and Trump voters live in separate online bubbles, MIT analysis shows - aburan28
https://news.vice.com/story/journalists-and-trump-voters-live-in-separate-online-bubbles-mit-analysis-shows
======
CalChris
The article is actually called

    
    
      Clinton and Trump supporters really don't listen to each other on Twitter
    

However, even then the article says and the data shows:

    
    
      Hillary Clinton supporters in this user group are not as cohesive as Trump supporters and they interact more frequently with users who follow both or neither candidate.
    

As opposed to:

    
    
      This large cluster of Trump supporters on Twitter have little mutual follower overlap with other users and are a remarkably cohesive group.

